# My cockatiels just wont pair up



## Mateen Da Silva (Mar 28, 2012)

ok its been about more than two weeks since i have set up my grey male with a grey female. Despite how some people say that a cock less than 1.7 year old is not matured for breeding. Well my Male is 1 year old while the female is somewhere around 2 years, he is pretty matured. 

So here is the situation; The male goes in the nest box, spends about 2 to 3 total hours per day in there(been doing this for two weeks now), The female sometimes goes in there too while hes in there for 1 or 2 minutes, after that she comes out. When they are sitting on the perch together 3/10 times the male starts to peck her and then they start pecking each other until i come in and stop them. They can defiantly sit together but like i said above 3 out of ten times they start fighting and its always the male who starts it.
(it would have been better to use their names but its too late now and im sorta lazy )

Despite me saying that Mall(that's his name) is pretty mature(only in front of me), his curiosity to spend alot of time should hint that hes ready for Mating right? perhaps he isn't and is just trying have some fun. But Delia(That's her name) shows just about no interest in him other than her occasional minute long visit in the nest box while hes in there. 

Any help?


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

The first thing I am seeing is that your pair is young and inexperienced. It may take them months to get it right. His interest in the nest box may not necessarily indicate he is ready to breed. I have 2 males who will spend entire days in the box just for the heck of it. They are both about a year to a year and a half old. Neither is ready to start mating, they have just been playing house. Your girl may also not yet be ready. Many things could play a factor in their encouragement to breed - such as type of food, lighting and time of year where you are. Lets start with that - 

What do you feed them?
What time of year is it where you live?
How many hours of actual daylight are they getting each day?
Are they getting ambient daylight or direct sun or are you using a lamp light?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*But Delia(That's her name) shows just about no interest in him other than her occasional minute long visit in the nest box while hes in there. *
-------------------------------

The short answer is that they each need new mates. 

If you force them to stay together you will then have a 'bondage' pair rather than a 'bonded' pair. Bondage pairs will take care of their own physical needs, such as mating due to caging and environmental factors.....but they tend to be poor incubators and care takers of babies.

Age and experience has nothing to do with it if either bird is not bonded to the other one.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Personally, I would remove the box. You never put a box up until you have actually seen a pair acting like a pair. I never separate my pairs until I'm sure they have picked their mates (i.e. preening each other, sleeping together, mating, etc). You should probably put them back with the flock and see if they're interested in any other birds that you have. The male is old enough, that's not the issue. But they are inexperienced so may not know what they have to do at the moment.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

When not bonded, I've had a female lay eggs and keep the male out of the box by chasing./ attacking him chasing all over the cage viciously.


----------

